# Looking for laser sublimation printer



## adamtrinidad (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, im looking for a good laser sublimation printer and how to use it, i have read that you can use the regular oem toner and print on special paper and i have also read that you need special sublimation toner, im not sure which is true. I want to print on T-shirts and Mugs. I have inkjet printers but the problem with those is that they keep clogging often because the work is off and on. Any advise on what type of printer should i use, brand and etc, and where to buy the toner would be greatly appreciated.


----------

